# how much is nissan alarm system to add onto my keyless entry?



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

what does the nissan alarm system have anyways?? remote car start? different siren sounds?
how much would it cost to add it onto my keyless entry?

any other alarms that are good price with good features?

i saw some on ebay for $100 that look kinda nice... are those any good? are alarm systems hard to install? i wanna try doing it myself..


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

why the hell would you want to pay for the nissan alarm? it's just a keyless entry that pops the trunk and goes off at random times (well mind did anyways). if you want auto start, go with the viper 791xv. that's what i have and i love it. but i don't recommend you installing this yourself if you're not experienced, especially if you're doing an auto start


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

are you happy with the Viper? someone stole my wallet and it had a key to my car so im in need of an alarm that has an ignition kill.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't add anything to your nissan alarm.

anything you get REPLACES the nissan stuff.


----------

